# Saison 2013 - Ziele, Vorhaben, Wünsche, Träume, etc.



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

die Saison 2012 nähert sich dem Ende oder wie für mich ist sie bereits beendet nach einem doofen Unfall.
Doch nach der Saison ist vor der Saison und umso optimistischer gehe ich an 2013 heran und setze mir meine Ziele.
Wie ist es bei euch? Habt ihr schon etwas auf der "To Do List 2013"? Vielleicht kann man sich mit diesem Thread gegenseitig motivieren und inspirieren  
Über eine rege Beteiligung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Meine To-Do-List 2013:

eine verletzungsfreie Saison
den gesamtem RDC mitfahren
den gesamten MDC mitfahren
endlich Lac Blanc besuchen
die X-Line in Saalbach durchfahren
mehr auf den Körper hören und nach einigen Tagen Biken eine Pause machen
Spaß haben =)
alles kann, nichts muss =) aber für die eigene Motivation und meine Genesung helfen mir kleine Träume und Ziele um diese Zwangspause zu überstehen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2012)

Ein sehr positiver Beitrag, super! Meine Saison 2012 hab ich mir ja am Ende 2011 schon versaut und eben auch nicht dem Körper die Ruhe gegeben, die er wahrscheinlich gebraucht hätte. Ist ja auch echt schwer....

Ziele und Wünsche 2013:
Für Grundlagentraining im Winter ausreichende Motivation
Endlich mal wieder ne schöne Mehrtagestour (z.B. Grischtrails, die ich schon 2x absagen musste wg. schlechtem Wetter) fahren, auf der ich auch fit bin und es genießen kann
Mal Bikeurlaub im Val Maira oder Val Susa
Und auch endlich mal wieder einen gescheiten, längeren Tauchurlaub, da mein Unfall letztes Jahr 3 Wochen vor dem gebuchten Urlaub war und ich zum Tauchen auch immer noch keine Freigabe habe,weil das Gerödel zu schwer ist 
Last but not least natürlich auch eine verletzungsfreie Saison!

Schnitte, dir auch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Verwirklichung deiner Ziele! Aber was bitte ist RDC und MDC???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

@Pfadfinderin

ohje, dass klingt nicht toll wenn Verletzungen sich so dermaßen in die Länge ziehen. Weiterhin gute Genesung und auf das 2013 besser wird =)

RDC ist der IXS Rookies Downhill Cup - wollte dieses Jahr schon mitfahren, aber immer kam etwas dazwischen zwecks Arbeit, Studium, Familie etc.
MDC ist der Mitteldeutsche 4x Cup - leider habe ich es nur zu einem Rennen geschafft dieses Jahr  aber 2013 nehme ich alle 5 Termine wahr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2012)

Wow, dann bist du ja rennmäßig ganz schön ausgelastet. Dann sei mal lieb zu deinem Schutzengel


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wow, dann bist du ja rennmäßig ganz schön ausgelastet. Dann sei mal lieb zu deinem Schutzengel


 
8-10 Rennen stehen auf der Agenda. Wobei der MDC super entspannt ist. Samstagsmittaganreise und Sonntagnachmittag nach Hause  da geht nicht ganz soviel Zeit drauf wie beim GDC
und solange ich noch studiere muss ich die Zeit nutzen 

dem Schutzengel versuche ich zu bestechen wo es nur geht


----------



## murmel04 (4. September 2012)

Schnitte und Pfadfinderin, dann wünsche ich euch erstmal das alle gesundheitlichen Probleme bald erledigt sind.
Und eure Wünsche und Ziele in Erfüllung gehen!!

Meine Wünsche und Ziele sind dagegen echt klein

Als erstes möchte ich endlich mal eine gute Kondition haben, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal im Winter was aufzubauen und nicht abzubauen, ok im Moment gibt es eh nix abzubauen ist nix da

Meine Technik verbessern und den Angsthasi noch weiter in den Griff bekommen.

Endlich Leute finden mit denen ich biken kann, alleine nervt langsam echt. Und wenn ich dann mal in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, langt es halt einfach nicht, weder Bergauf noch Bergab. Marke - BREMSKLOTZ

Also kurz gesagt Leute mit denen ich meine Kondi und Technik aufbauen kann.

Na mal schaun was sich tut. Gebe die Hoffnung jedenfalls noch nicht auf. 

UND UNS ALLEN WÜNSCHE ICH EIN UNFALLFREIES 2013!!

LG


----------



## illi3384 (4. September 2012)

Tolles Thema 

Meine Ziele gehen ganz die die Richtung Genuss

Im Grunde habe ich dieses Jahr schon mehr erreicht als ich zu Beginn zu träumen gewagt habe.
Mein 2. 24h Rennen mit mehr Runden als letztes Jahr, slbst die langsamste Runde schneller als die schnellste letzte Jahr...

Außerdem gute Grundkondition aufgebaut, Sicherheit bekommen (ok die ist weiterhin ausbaufähig) etc.

Daher mein Ziel für 2013
das Erreichte genießen! 

Freue mich auf ausgedehnte Touren auf denen ich nicht mehr ständig als letzte hinterherhechel und die ich einfach von vorne bis hinten genießen kann.

Ein Rennen solls in der kommenden Saison nicht mehr sein.
War schön, ein tolles Gefühl es geschafft zu haben, aber doch einfach nicht meine Welt.

Freue mich schon aauf weitere spannende Berichte was ihr so vor habt :-D


----------



## Sickgirl (4. September 2012)

Bis Dezember will ich mein Liteville fertig bekommen und dann nächstes Jahr wieder ein bißchen mehr ins Gelände.

Dazu will ich nächstes Jahr die Brevetserie in Osterdorf mitfahren und alle 4 in der Zeitvorgabe schaffen, so das ich mich für die große Acht durch Bayern qualifiziere als Test für Paris-Brest-Paris.

Außerdem hoffe ich, das ich weiter so stabil wie dieses Jahr bleibe und mir ein weiterer Klinikaufenthalt erspart bleibt.


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2012)

2012 war für mich ein tolles Jahr, naja, bikemäßig gesehen.
Viele schöne Touren gefahren und Rennen (2 kommen noch), nette neue Leute zum Biken kennengelernt.. Kilometermäßig für mich ein Rekordjahr (derzeitiger Stand 5635 km) und noch lange kein Saisonende in Sicht.

Mach mir eher mehr Sorgen wie ich meinen jetzigen Trainingsstand übern Winter aufrecht erhalte.

2013, sollte so weitergehen wie dieses Jahr, nur mit mehr Rennen und vielen tollen Touren und evtl. nochmal Fahrtechnik auffrischen. Training für Rennen wird sicher nicht so einfach sein, da ich im kommenden Jahr umziehe und zuvor noch einige Renovierungsmaßnahmen der neuen größeren Wohnung (im Eigenheim incl. Bikekeller) anstehen. Achja, neues Bike kommt auch noch... und nich zu vergessen, jeden Tag mitm Rad zur Arbeit... *fetzt*


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

das klingt alles super bei euch und vorallem motiviert 
vielleicht haben wir Glück und der Oktober und November präsentieren sich ähnlich golden wie 2011, dann könnte ich vielleicht doch noch die ein oder andere XC Tour fahren =)

Mädels eure Ziele motivieren mich nur noch mehr  da fällt mir der "Mut zur Pause" doch noch schwerer


----------



## Chrige (4. September 2012)

illi3384 schrieb:


> Tolles Thema
> 
> Meine Ziele gehen ganz die die Richtung Genuss
> 
> ...


 
Meine Rede! Meine Kondition und Technik hat sich dieses Jahr stark verbessert. Auch war ich an den Rennen viel schneller unterwegs wie letztes Jahr. Zudem kann ich mit den Jungs mitfahren, ohne gross hinterherzuhecheln.

Deshalb sind meine Ziele für nächstes Jahr Form behalten, Ausdauer und Fahrtechnik noch etwas ausbauen, um bei längeren Uphills und schwierigen Abfahrten noch besser mitzukommen und vor allem geniessen. Eventuell geht es im nächsten Sommer mit den Jungs vom Biketreff für eine Woche ins Engadin. Ob ich Rennen fahre werde ich erst im Winter entscheiden. Je nach dem ob ich nochmals für ein diszipliniertes Training motiviert bin.
Zuerst kommt jetzt noch ein Marathon in zwei Wochen und zwei Wochen Bikeferien im November .

Ich wünsche allen eine unfallfreie Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illi3384 (5. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> das klingt alles super bei euch und vorallem motiviert
> vielleicht haben wir Glück und der Oktober und November präsentieren sich ähnlich golden wie 2011, dann könnte ich vielleicht doch noch die ein oder andere XC Tour fahren =)
> 
> Mädels eure Ziele motivieren mich nur noch mehr  da fällt mir der "Mut zur Pause" doch noch schwerer



Auch in der Pause kann man tolle Sachen machen.
Wenn man eine Grundfitness hat geht die Kondition nicht soo schnell flöten bzw. baut sich schnell wieder auf.
Man kann Alternativsport kennen lernen, sein Rad auf- bwz. umbauen, den nächsten Urlaub planen...
Und Wellness machen um dann frisch gestärkt wieder zu starten


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2012)

die Kreuzband OP im Winter gut überstehen, und dann:
- auf 2012 aufbauen, sprich: noch mehr Bergauffahren 
- mehr alpinere Touren fahren
- gott-verfluchtes-elendes Spitzkehren und Hinterradversetzen endlich lernen..
(jaja, früher hätt ich mir lieber die Finger abgehackt bevor ich sowas schreibe)


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. September 2012)

illi3384 schrieb:


> ...Und Wellness machen um dann frisch gestärkt wieder zu starten



Das ist nichts für Jederfrau.... Nach 10 Min. in der Badewanne bekomm ich mehr oder weniger den Koller, weil's so öde ist!

Mein Vorsatz für die kommende Saison ist eigentlich nur Spaß haben ohne Verletzung evtl. die Carpathia MTB Venture.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> - gott-verfluchtes-elendes Spitzkehren und Hinterradversetzen endlich lernen..
> (jaja, früher hätt ich mir lieber die Finger abgehackt bevor ich sowas schreibe)



Beim Hinterradversetzen bin ich dabei


----------



## Chrige (5. September 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Beim Hinterradversetzen bin ich dabei


 
Ich auch, war schon dieses Jahr ein Ziel, das ich aber nicht geschafft habe...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2012)

Das zu üben ist eher ein Winterprojekt, das kann man vor jeder Garage oder auf jedem Spielplatz üben. Sollte in der Ebene eigentlich schon recht gut funktionieren, bevor man das am Berg ausprobiert. Aber man kommt auch ohne um erstaunlich enge Kurven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber man kommt auch ohne um erstaunlich enge Kurven



ja, aber es geht um die Kurven wo man (oder ich zumindest) ohne nicht rumkomme


----------



## Schnitte (5. September 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Das ist nichts für Jederfrau.... Nach 10 Min. in der Badewanne bekomm ich mehr oder weniger den Koller, weil's so öde ist!
> 
> Mein Vorsatz für die kommende Saison ist eigentlich nur Spaß haben ohne Verletzung evtl. die Carpathia MTB Venture.
> 
> ...



das kenne ich mit der Wanne =) geht mir genauso


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ja, aber es geht um die Kurven wo man (oder ich zumindest) ohne nicht rumkomme



hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht, du hast Recht -  ist wahrscheinlich Ansichtssache ob brauchen oder nicht manche fahrn ja mit 32 Zähnen auch da hoch wo andre mit 22 Fahren Aber Fakt ist, ich will es lernen..ich will an jeder Straßenkreuzung, jeder Kurve, jedem "Bogen" 3 mal umsetzen....ach was 5 mal...360Grad....überall immer...verstehste?
ich will ich will ich will


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> das kenne ich mit der Wanne =) geht mir genauso


Oh ja... Schaumbad und 2 Quietscheenten können da auch nur minimal was dran ändern...
Aber am schlimmsten find ich immer, dass ich anfange zu schwitzen. Weiß bis heut nicht, wie man unter Wasser schwitzen kann  Aber spätestens dann hau ich ab aus der Wanne....

Meine Vorhaben:
- Kondi beibehalten, wenn's geht sogar weiter ausbauen
- neues Bike
- Technik ausbauen

und Wünsche:
- ne Stelle in der Nähe von daheim, damit ich nicht weiterhin aufteilen muss und das biken regelmäßiger klappt...


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> - auf 2012 aufbauen, sprich: noch mehr Bergauffahren
> - mehr alpinere Touren fahren
> - gott-verfluchtes-elendes Spitzkehren und Hinterradversetzen endlich lernen..
> (jaja, früher hätt ich mir lieber die Finger abgehackt bevor ich sowas schreibe)


 
unterschreib ich genauso wie's da steht! 

+ gott-verfluchte-elende aussichtig-ausgesetzte Abhänge endlich ohne Hose einnässen in den Griff kriegen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht, du hast Recht -  ist wahrscheinlich Ansichtssache ob brauchen oder nicht manche fahrn ja mit 32 Zähnen auch da hoch wo andre mit 22 Fahren Aber Fakt ist, ich will es lernen..ich will an jeder Straßenkreuzung, jeder Kurve, jedem "Bogen" 3 mal umsetzen....ach was 5 mal...360Grad....überall immer...verstehste?
> ich will ich will ich will



Du hast natürlich Recht!  Aus mir spricht die Resignation, weil ich einfach zu faul zum Üben bin.


----------



## Schnitte (6. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht!  Aus mir spricht die Resignation, weil ich einfach zu faul zum Üben bin.



Hinterrad versetzen lernen klingt gut =) auch wenn ich es zum 4X und zum DH eher selten brauche, würde es wohl helfen ein noch besseres Gefühl für das Bike zu bekommen =) und man kann im Wintern üben


----------



## Ironman007 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wieder den Winter durchfahren, dann viel Grundlage aneignen, und, nach jahrelanger Rennabstinenz, gleich an ein 24h-Rennen als Solofahrer ran.


----------



## HSK-Lisa (12. November 2012)

...mehr biken, die heimat erkunden und fahrtechnisch besser werden


----------



## torftier (28. November 2012)

Whistler Mountain....

mehr sag ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deamin (28. November 2012)

Ganz klar: Technik und Kondition verbessern und mit viel Spaß Trails erkunden


----------



## Rumas (28. November 2012)

Träume?... endlich mal wieder einen Sommer der auch seinen Namen verdient , alles andere kommt dann von ganz alleine...


----------



## HSK-Lisa (4. Dezember 2012)

juhuuu, ich ziehe um  also wieder neuland erkunden und nette leute kennenlernen...


----------



## Tura (4. Dezember 2012)

In Mongolei eine große Tour machen. Ich habe schon den ersten Schritt gemacht...Flugticket hab´ich schon für nächstes Jahr gekauft.


----------



## sunshine83 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich zu Saisonanfang wieder fit bin (eigentlich das wichtigste) und einen tollen bikeurlaub in Hafjell !


----------



## Schnitte (5. Dezember 2012)

@sunshine83
was hast du denn?
Bikeurlaub in Hafjell....oh das klingt toll


----------



## sunshine83 (5. Dezember 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @sunshine83
> was hast du denn?
> Bikeurlaub in Hafjell....oh das klingt toll



Habe mir leider am closing Weekend in Wagrain eine distale Radiusfraktur  mit dorsaler TrÃ¼mmerzone zugezogen. ð

Im Sommer werden die Parks aber wieder ordentlich gerockt.ð


----------



## Schnitte (5. Dezember 2012)

ohje, gute Besserung. Mit Brüchen hatte ich dieses Jahr auch zutun. 
Wenigstens kannst du dann nächste Saison wieder durchstarten. chaka


----------



## sunshine83 (5. Dezember 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ohje, gute Besserung. Mit BrÃ¼chen hatte ich dieses Jahr auch zutun.
> Wenigstens kannst du dann nÃ¤chste Saison wieder durchstarten. chaka



Danke, danke. DafÃ¼r hatte ich so viel Zeit, dass ich ein Vorhaben schon umgesetzt habe. Die neuen Parts sind schon alle verbaut! ð

Lg Sunshine83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> - gott-verfluchtes-elendes Spitzkehren und Hinterradversetzen endlich lernen..



Das steht auch auf meiner Agenda und dazu endlich der Alpencross.
Laut dem Planer und Guide des Alpencross ist eine Abfahrt mit etwa 100 Spitzkehren dabei. Ich will nicht 100 mal absteigen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. April 2013)

Musste den Thread mal ausgraben, nachdem ich am WE auch endlich mal zwei Ziele formuliert habe:

- einen Mini-Steilhang in der Umgebung endlich fahren (es ist nur ne kleine Böschung, ich trau mich trotzdem nicht, sie zu fahren)
- 500 hm am Stück hochstrampeln (Falls wir's wieder nach Saalbach schaffen sind die ersten hm von Leogang zur Mittelstation gemeint)

Mehr Ziele setz ich mir erstmal nicht , sonst bin ich enttäuscht am Ende der Saison


----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Musste den Thread mal ausgraben, nachdem ich am WE auch endlich mal zwei Ziele formuliert habe:
> 
> - einen Mini-Steilhang in der Umgebung endlich fahren (es ist nur ne kleine Böschung, ich trau mich trotzdem nicht, sie zu fahren)
> - 500 hm am Stück hochstrampeln (Falls wir's wieder nach Saalbach schaffen sind die ersten hm von Leogang zur Mittelstation gemeint)
> ...



schönes Ziel, mit den 500 hm am Stück hast du meinen Respekt. ich kippe noch 200 hm schon immer vom Rad  das will ich die Saison auch noch verbessern. Chaka du schaffst das


----------



## samafa (4. April 2013)

Meinen *ersten* mini-Marathon beim 20. Wasgau Mountainbike Marathon in Lemberg, gut überstehen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. April 2013)

ich habe nur einen ganz bescheidenen Wunsch... ein bisschen FRÜHLING bitte!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. April 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> schönes Ziel, mit den 500 hm am Stück hast du meinen Respekt. ich kippe noch 200 hm schon immer vom Rad  das will ich die Saison auch noch verbessern. Chaka du schaffst das


So ging's mir letztes Jahr eben auch... ein bisschen hab ich mich dann weitergequält, das letzte Stück zur Mittelstation hab ich geschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (5. April 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe nur einen ganz bescheidenen Wunsch... ein bisschen FRÜHLING bitte!!!



Da Stimme ich VOLL und GANZ zu!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Musste den Thread mal ausgraben, nachdem ich am WE auch endlich mal zwei Ziele formuliert habe:
> 
> - einen Mini-Steilhang in der Umgebung endlich fahren (es ist nur ne kleine Böschung, ich trau mich trotzdem nicht, sie zu fahren)
> - 500 hm am Stück hochstrampeln (Falls wir's wieder nach Saalbach schaffen sind die ersten hm von Leogang zur Mittelstation gemeint)
> ...




Also, der Mini-Steilhang wurde bezwungen, hier der Beweis (für euch und für mich ):



Ist nichts wirklich spektakuläres, aber ich hab ewig immer verweigert, weil die Böschung unten auf ne Straße mündet (die quasi nie befahren wird, aber der Kopf sagte immer, genau jetzt könnt ja ein Auto kommen, das ich dann auch gar nicht hör...) 

Das zweite Ziel wurde nicht erreicht, wird auch dieses Jahr nichts mehr draus, a) mangels Kondition und b) mangels 500hm am Stück in erreichbarer Nähe


----------



## Chrige (2. September 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Meine Rede! Meine Kondition und Technik hat sich dieses Jahr stark verbessert. Auch war ich an den Rennen viel schneller unterwegs wie letztes Jahr. Zudem kann ich mit den Jungs mitfahren, ohne gross hinterherzuhecheln.
> 
> Deshalb sind meine Ziele für nächstes Jahr Form behalten, Ausdauer und Fahrtechnik noch etwas ausbauen, um bei längeren Uphills und schwierigen Abfahrten noch besser mitzukommen und vor allem geniessen. Eventuell geht es im nächsten Sommer mit den Jungs vom Biketreff für eine Woche ins Engadin. Ob ich Rennen fahre werde ich erst im Winter entscheiden. Je nach dem ob ich nochmals für ein diszipliniertes Training motiviert bin.
> Zuerst kommt jetzt noch ein Marathon in zwei Wochen und zwei Wochen Bikeferien im November .
> ...


 
Gute Idee, diesen Thread nochmals hervorzukramen . Hmm, mal schauen:

Ausdauer wurde trotz Knieverletzung im Frühling ausgebaut
Bei der Fahrtechnik wurde ein Quantensprung gemacht (auch dank neuem Bike). Keine Stufe scheint mehr zu gross, kaum was zu steil. Und die Jungs, mit denen ich soeben eine Woche im Engadin war, staunten anerkennend.
Bikeurlaub im Engadin mit den Jungs soeben leider beendet. (Finde es erstaunlich, dass ich vor einem Jahr schon daran gedacht hatte)
Rennen bin ich schon kleinere gefahren, Marathon folgt in drei Wochen, allerdings ohne diszipliniertes Training
Geniessen tue ich das Biken täglich.
Im November noch zwei Wochen biken auf Kapverde und weiterhin wird an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt (Hinterradversetzen, Bunnyhop, Drops, Sprünge etc.)


----------



## Schnitte (3. September 2013)

na dann schließe ich mich mal an,

den gesamten MDC und RDC konnte ich aufgrund meines Norwegenstrips nicht mitfahren
wodurch auch das Befahren der X-Line ins Wasser fällt
doch ich höre mehr auf meinen Körper und mache Fortschritte

Sumasumarum: es geht vorwärts  und wer weiß, was noch kommt


----------



## lucie (3. September 2013)

> Norwegenstrips


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2013)

lucie schrieb:


>




weitere Infos auf: http://bikinginhafjell.blogspot.de/


----------

